# Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?



## JigTim (17. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu den Produkten zu melden?

Die Dinger machen nen guten Eindruck...

Vll. weiß ja jemand was...

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## dreampike (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Tim, 

suchst Du eine Neopren oder eine atmungsaktive? Ich habe seit über 17 Jahren nur Bare Neoprenwathosen und kann nur Gutes berichten. Sehr bequem, robust, super verarbeitet und zuverlässig. Zum Bellybooten nehme ich die in 4mm, die ist ziemlich dick und isoliert hervorragend. Zum Watfischen habe ich eine in 3mm, die ist sehr bequem und ich kann mich bestens in ihr bewegen (am Ufer rauf und runter klettern und so.) Bezugsquelle Rudi Heger in Siegsdorf.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## AndreasG (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Tim,

ich trage seit Jahren diese atmungsaktive und hatte mit der Hose nicht ein einziges Problem. Einsatzgebiet ist bei mir die Ostsee mit ca. 60 - 80 Einsätzen pro Jahr.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## JigTim (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Hallo zusammen, 

danke für die Tipps...

Ich suche ne Neoprenwathose, das Interessante bei Bare finde ich die unterschiedlichen Größenausprägungen in Lang und Schlank etc...

Als atmungsaktive fische ich seit 3 Jahren ein Modell von Simms und hatte bisher auch keine Probleme..

Ich dachte vorrangig an die 4mm Variante für die kalten Jahreszeiten...

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## Alikes (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Moin Tim,

seit einem Jahr fische ich mit der 4mm Variante in LL und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Habe selbst im dicksten Winter nie gefroren. Die Hose sitzt sehr gut und man hat eine sehr gute Bewegungsfreiheit.


Gruß aus Hamburg
Alexander


----------



## Salty Waterboy (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Hi Leute,

Jetzt macht ihr mir die Bare Wathosen schon schmackhaft, jetzt müsst ihr nur noch damit rausrücken, wo es die im Netz zu bestellen gibt.|rolleyes Google findet nichts wirklich interessantes.#c

Gruß Belly


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Rudi Heger?


----------



## dreampike (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

wie schon im Beitrag weiter oben erwähnt, einzige Bezugsquelle in Deutschland:
http://www.rudiheger.eu/


----------



## fischlandmefo (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Fahrt zu Rods World nach Rostock und holt euch eine Wathose von Viking! Ich habe genau diese seit ca.7 Jahren und habe bis jetzt nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht!Es gibt da wohl auch so gut wie keine Reklamationen. Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## dreampike (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Fischland, 

vielen Dank für Deinen diesen düsteren Bare-Wathosen-Thread erhellenden Beitrag. Meine Frau konnte mich heute morgen nur unter Androhung noch düsterer Konsequenzen davon abzuhalten, 850km quer durch die Republik zu fahren und bei dem Händler in Rostock vorstellig zu werden. Auch heizt Deine Aussage, dass es mit denen _"wohl so gut wie keine"_ Reklamationen geben soll, mein Vertrauen in die von Dir favorisierte Marke zusätzlich an, bei den kalten Temperaturen draußen kein schlechter Anfang heute. Ich jedenfalls habe heute frei und werde mich in der Isar unterhalb von München in meiner 4mm Barewathose tummeln, mich warmer Füße und warmer Beine erfreuen und - wie immer - *keinen* Huchen mit der Fliege fangen. Das ist nämlich die fisch-schonendste Angelmethode, die ich kenne - und man geht jeder Catch & Release-Diskussion elegant aus dem Weg...
Grüße aus Ismaning,
Wolfgang


----------



## torskkonge (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Moin.
@dreampike
Das mit rüdiger... ist nicht ganz richtig.
K&HD in Hamburg und DS Angelsport in Flensburg haben die Bare Supra in div. Größen vorrätig.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## dreampike (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Jörg, 

wusste ich nicht, danke für die Info!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## fischlandmefo (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hallo Fischland,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deinen diesen düsteren Bare-Wathosen-Thread erhellenden Beitrag. Meine Frau konnte mich heute morgen nur unter Androhung noch düsterer Konsequenzen davon abzuhalten, 850km quer durch die Republik zu fahren und bei dem Händler in Rostock vorstellig zu werden. Auch heizt Deine Aussage, dass es mit denen _"wohl so gut wie keine"_ Reklamationen geben soll, mein Vertrauen in die von Dir favorisierte Marke zusätzlich an, bei den kalten Temperaturen draußen kein schlechter Anfang heute. Ich jedenfalls habe heute frei und werde mich in der Isar unterhalb von München in meiner 4mm Barewathose tummeln, mich warmer Füße und warmer Beine erfreuen und - wie immer - *keinen* Huchen mit der Fliege fangen. Das ist nämlich die fisch-schonendste Angelmethode, die ich kenne - und man geht jeder Catch & Release-Diskussion elegant aus dem Weg...
> Grüße aus Ismaning,
> Wolfgang


Ich hab auch weniger Dich gemeint als die beiden Angelkollegen aus meiner Gegend.Jeder soll mit seinen Sachen glücklich werden aber defininiv bin ich das mit meiner Wathose und das seit sieben Jahren! Auch muss man das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis im Auge behalten. Die teureren Wathosen sind auch keine Zauberhosen...oder hab ich was verpasst...? Schönen Gruß vom FISCHLAND!


----------



## volkerm (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*

@ fischlandmefo

da fühle ich mich dann angesprochen.
Bei Kriterien wie Haltbarkeit und Preiswürdigkeit würde ich immer da schauen, wo Berufsfischer einkaufen.
Wenn Geld im Hintergrund, Bequemlichkeit und Komfort vorne stehen, beim Fliegenfischen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bare Wathosen Erfahrungen?*



volkerma schrieb:


> @ fischlandmefo
> 
> da fühle ich mich dann angesprochen.
> Bei Kriterien wie Haltbarkeit und Preiswürdigkeit würde ich immer da schauen, wo Berufsfischer einkaufen.
> ...


100%!!! Gruß vom Fischland!


----------

